# Accessible receptacle outlets



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

GFCI's are suppose to be accessible to reset them OR the function of it can be in breaker form , if it's say, a receptacle outlet behind a refer.

What about receptacles under a sink for dish & pig? 

What about normal receptacle outlet devices on a general use circuit? How am i suppose to know what furniture goes where? Nostradamus i am not.

How far does this accessibility change or interpretation go ? 

Was there a particular 1'4 change i'm not up on?

~CS~


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> GFCI's are suppose to be accessible to reset them OR the function of it can be in breaker form , if it's say, a receptacle outlet behind a refer.
> 
> What about receptacles under a sink for dish & pig?
> 
> ...


They are suppose to be "readily" accessible CS. Tough code to abide by.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Roger123 said:


> They are suppose to be "readily" accessible CS. Tough code to abide by.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

'14 requires GFCIs to be "readily accessible" so technically speaking an AHJ can veto a gfi in the back of a sink base. Regular receptacles need to be "accessible" so moving furniture or whatever isn't a code violation.

ETA: I'll probably end up doing dishwashers and disposals on GFCI breakers and kitchen circuits on dual function breakers. Group all that crap together and roll with it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't they put door on cabinets where you are?

As for furniture, who cares? I don't, and neither does the inspector.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Our EI claims regular receptacle outlets are now to be accessible

anyone care to inform me where he might have found this?

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Our EI claims regular receptacle outlets are now to be accessible
> 
> anyone care to inform me where he might have found this?
> 
> ~CS~



_Shirt Pocket Electrical Code._


----------



## MetryTiger (Nov 24, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Our EI claims regular receptacle outlets are now to be accessible
> 
> anyone care to inform me where he might have found this?
> 
> ~CS~


Its readily accessible. Read the definition of that.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

MetryTiger said:


> Its readily accessible. Read the definition of that.


Readily accessible = capable of being reached quickly, without needing to climb over or remove obstacles, and without requiring the use of portable ladders or a tool.

Is a key a tool? Equipment controlled by key locks are considered readily accessible to qualified personnel.

What about requiring the use of a permanently installed ladder to get to a piece of equipment? Would that be readily accessible?

Under the sink should count as readily accessible...until the home owner loads it up with cleaning supplies that get in your way.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> GFCI's are suppose to be accessible to reset them OR the function of it can be in breaker form , if it's say, a receptacle outlet behind a refer.
> 
> What about receptacles under a sink for dish & pig?
> 
> ...



I think the best strategy is that if you know you are going to need a GFCI outlet, is to build the circuit in breaker form, such that the reset position is in the main panelboard, instead of at the outlet.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

360max said:


>



Are you permitted to put them in screw cover NEMA4X enclosures?

It is common in my work to have a custom built enclosure in an outdoor location, and to add a receptacle inside it, because it is a convenient way to weatherproof it. The only people who need to use it, are the people who are authorized to open the enclosure. It would be a GFCI type receptacle, just in case of the unlikely event that the enclosure gets flooded.

I guess it would have to be a spring latch type enclosure, instead of screw cover.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> GFCI's are suppose to be accessible to reset them OR the function of it can be in breaker form , if it's say, a receptacle outlet behind a refer.
> 
> What about receptacles under a sink for dish & pig?
> 
> ...


I like to install a GFCI in a hidden place, so I will get the call:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MetryTiger said:


> Its readily accessible. Read the definition of that.



I don't believe the definition had a '14 change. Has it been applied elsewhere in the code? I see nothing in 210.52....???



> *I. General *
> *Accessible (as applied to equipment).*
> Admitting close approach; not guarded by locked doors, elevation, or other effective means.
> 
> ...



Does putting a bed in the way of a general use receptacle create a violation of _readily acceptable_ should one need to plug a vacuum cleaner in?


How does 430.109F_ ((F) Cord-and-Plug-Connected Motors.)_ 
interpret 


> 430.107 Readily Accessible. At least one of the discon-
> necting means shall be readily accessible.


for a dish/pig receptacle outlet under sinks AND as with sight?

~CS~


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I don't believe the definition had a '14 change. Has it been applied elsewhere in the code? I see nothing in 210.52....???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been putting a blank face GFCI under the sink for the GFCI, so far all the inspectors are cool with it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CS- a regular outlet must be accessible but a gfci needs to be readily accessible. The inspector is not correct on this.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> CS- a regular outlet must be accessible but a gfci needs to be readily accessible. The inspector is not correct on this.


But i can't _prove it _with any code ref Denny....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> I've been putting a blank face GFCI under the sink for the GFCI, so far all the inspectors are cool with it...:thumbsup:


Do you mean your installing a blank face _above_ the sink to serve the dup rec _under_ it Black One? :blink:

~CS~


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Do you mean your installing a blank face _above_ the sink to serve the dup rec _under_ it Black One? :blink:
> 
> ~CS~


The dish washer needs GFCI protect ion so install a blank face under the sink to feed the DW .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> The dish washer needs GFCI protect ion so install a blank face under the sink to feed the DW .


I'd get tagged for that

~CS~


----------

